# FAS training course and Jobseeker's Benefit



## hacker (27 Apr 2009)

I started a FAS training course end of January ‘09 which will be of almost 6 months duration. My query is I was on jobseekers benefit for the months of December ’08 and January ’09 so what will happen to my JB when I finish the course and if I do not get another job. Will I continue on with JB where I left off? Or will I be considered a complete new claim? I rang the local SW office and they said to me just come back in when I finish up with FAS but the lady I spoke to could give me no other info. Trying to plan ahead as much as I can.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2009)

Your JB claim will pick up gain when you attend after the FAs course finishes. It is not a new claim, just a continuation of your clim prior to FAS course.


----------



## hacker (27 Apr 2009)

Thank you Welfarite, for your reply.  It appears then that by doing the FAS course my number of weeks on JB has frozen as such and will then pick up where I left off in January if I dont get work.  This would be great for me.  As if I were to move to JA because my other half is working I would probably get very little.


----------



## Welfarite (27 Apr 2009)

You make a good point. Other people in your position might want to note that!


----------



## redstar (28 Apr 2009)

What is the situation regarding online eLearning courses with FAS ? Does this affect JB in the same way as 'hacker' described for "normal" courses ?

These ecourses have no fixed duration as they are done on-line.


----------



## hacker (29 Apr 2009)

These are questions that are very hard to ask and get answers to, so thanks very much welfarite.


----------



## Welfarite (30 Apr 2009)

redstar said:


> What is the situation regarding online eLearning courses with FAS ? Does this affect JB in the same way as 'hacker' described for "normal" courses ?
> 
> These ecourses have no fixed duration as they are done on-line.


 

Presumably, you don't get paid when doing these? If you continue to fulfil all the conditions for receipt of JB/JA(available for and genuinely seeking work), then I don't see a problem with eLearning, be it FAS or otherwise.


----------



## redstar (1 May 2009)

Welfarite said:


> Presumably, you don't get paid when doing these?



Correct.



> If you continue to fulfil all the conditions for receipt of JB/JA(available for and genuinely seeking work), then I don't see a problem with eLearning, be it FAS or otherwise.



But does the number of weeks on JB freeze until the FAS elearning course is completed ?


----------



## Welfarite (7 May 2009)

redstar said:


> But does the number of weeks on JB freeze until the FAS elearning course is completed ?


 

But you'd still be claiming JB as it's an unpaid course?


----------



## redstar (8 May 2009)

Ah, understand now. That makes sense - its unpaid, so JB unaffected. Thanks Welfarite !


----------

